# Four new mods: ACQM, Quiviscumque, Matrap and Odysseus54



## mkellogg

Hi Everybody,

I am pleased to announce that we have four new moderators.

ACQM and Quiviscumque will be helping out in Solo Español, and Matrap and Odysseus54 will be moderating in the Italian-English forum.

Glad to have all four of you with us!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome to the team, ACQM, Quiviscumque, Matrap and Odysseus54!*


----------



## Gévy

Bienvenue aux 4 nouveaux mods !


----------



## Vanda

It is raining mods,oh yeah, it's raining mods... la lalalallaa.

Bem-vindos à gang, guys!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenidos, Matrap, Odysseus54, Quiviscumque y ACQM!

¡Será un placer trabajar con ustedes!


----------



## Quiviscumque

Bien hallados, estimados compañeros.

Intentaré ser bueno con los foreros buenos e inflexible con los foreros malos .


----------



## ACQM

Muchas gracias. 

Aúnque con cierto temor, estoy encantada de entrar en el club 

Thank you.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oh, there you are! 
 Welcome to our Spanish mods  and a very special *benvenuto* to my colleagues in the Italian Forums!

BTW Matrap, I love your mod title. I was about to choose it myself when I began


----------



## Peterdg

¡Enhorabuena a todos!


----------



## Mate

¡Bienvenidos, amigos!


----------



## doinel

Welcome 
The more, the merrier.


----------



## Matrap

Thanks a lot, guys! It feels great to be part of your family. 
Since you are, as I seem to understand, all foodies I took the liberty of bringing something you'll probably like. 
Please, do help yourselves:


----------



## ACQM

Italian people! All that Italian food advetisement is against the rules 

Welcome, Matrap. Best wishes!


----------



## Matrap

Thanks ACQM! When it comes to good food there are no rules, except for good manners.  Welcome and Best wishes to you too. And to Quiviscumque as well, of course.


----------



## giovannino

I haven't been around much lately so what a great surprise to find out that two of the foreros I most respect at IE have become moderators. Congratulazioni, assolutamente non  di circostanza, ma sentite, a tutti e due e buon lavoro!
PS Matrap, ma hai mangiato tutto? Non preoccuparti! A Napoli si dice: "n'omme senza panza è comm'a nu cielo senza stelle"


----------



## Holymaloney

Grande Mat !
Una bella notizia davvero .  E congrats anche a Ody !


----------



## Matrap

Giovannino e Holy, grazie per i vostri attestati di stima, sono davvero graditi. Anche io ho avuto modo di apprezzarvi molto sul forum. 
Per quanto riguarda tutto quel ben di Dio, tranquilli, è anche per voi! Volete favorire?


----------



## frida-nc

Glad to see you aboard!


----------

